# Fast & Furious 8: Bester Start in der Kinogeschichte - noch vor Star Wars 7



## Icetii (18. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 8: Bester Start in der Kinogeschichte - noch vor Star Wars 7* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 8: Bester Start in der Kinogeschichte - noch vor Star Wars 7*


----------



## stevem (18. April 2017)

Ich kann mit den ganzen Fast & Furious Mist Filme nix anfangen, die Filme sind mir einfach zu blöd.


----------



## belakor602 (18. April 2017)

Der Film ist auch der beste Teil nach den ersten 3 Teilen.  Nachdem mit dem 5ten Teil (den 4ten habe ich nicht gesehen) die Action-Schiene voll aufging sind die Filme für mich eher mau gewesen aber mit jedem Film wurde immer mehr Logik aus dem Fenster geworfen und die Action immer skurriler. Jetzt haben sie jeglichen Ernst rausgeschmissen und eine extrem überdrehte Action-(komödie) mit einer absolut kitschigen aber emotionalen "Familie über alles" Moralschiene die einfach gut ankommt. Der Film ist absolut blöd, hat null Logik und ein "Cinema Sins"-Video würde warscheinlich 20min dauern. Aber genau das macht ihn einfach so unterhaltsam.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2017)

die Reihe hat mich nie sonderlich gepackt, hab glaub ich auch keinen einzigen Teil davon geschaut, auch wenn ich beim 6er (oder wars der 7er) fast getan hätte, wegen Paul Walker. Hab es dann aber doch nicht gemacht und jetzt auch keine Motivation mehr dazu. Dann lieber nochmal das coole Joyride: Spritztour, den Film mag ich und da spielt Walker auch cool (genau wie sein Kollege Zahn) Aber nur den 1. Teil, der Rest ist auch da Müll/Trash


----------



## CryPosthuman (18. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> die Reihe hat mich nie sonderlich gepackt, hab glaub ich auch keinen einzigen Teil davon geschaut...



Tut mir leid, aber da musste ich spontan dran denken, wie einige Politiker sich eine Meinung über Videospiele bilden, die sie nie gespielt haben..


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber da musste ich spontan dran denken, wie einige Politiker sich eine Meinung über Videospiele bilden, die sie nie gespielt haben..



dann sag ich es halt so, das Tuning/Neonlicht-Streetracer-Thema ist nicht mein Fall und da sich die Filme darum drehen, hab ich sie gar nicht erst geschaut. Besser?
Hab nicht gesagt die Filme wären schlecht, der letzte Satz galt ja Joyride 2 und der ist im Vergleich zu Teil 1 wirklich schlecht


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dann sag ich es halt so, das Tuning/Neonlicht-Streetracer-Thema ist nicht mein Fall und da sich die Filme darum drehen, hab ich sie gar nicht erst geschaut. Besser?


 ab Teil 3, spätestens 4 haben die Filme allerdings nicht mehr viel mit Streetracing von aufgepimpten Tuning-Boliden zu tun, bzw. nur noch am Rande. Das sind inzwischen eher "Agenten"-Action-Spektakel, und manch einer der Ex-Streetracer "hilft" halt mit, weil...  naja: im Film, weil die Polizei die halt kennt oder so, und in Echt, weil Fast&Furious eben ne Marke geworden ist und sich gut verkauft       nicht ohne Grund sind ja inzwischen "The Rock" und Jason Statham neben Vin Diesel mit dabei.  Aber inhaltlich sind das schon lange eher Filme, wo ein Geheimdienst oder so mit Hilfe der Ex-Racer irgendein Syndikat ins Fadenkreuz nimmt und dann spektakulär mit viel Action und Bumms auseinandernimmt. Das alles natürlich völlig übertrieben, oft mit Logik, die eher von einem 5jährigen stammt, aber halt Filme zum Hirn abschalten, 1-2 Bierchen, einige Lacher und gut ist. Wenn man Filme wie zB The Last Stand (wo Arnie als Sheriff eines Grenzkaffs nen Gangsterboss aufhalten will, der dort über die Grenze flüchten will) unterhaltsam findet, oder "The Expandables" usw.  dann auch die letzten F&F


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2017)

Ich fand es  goldrichtig dass man dem machohaftem Obermackergehabe und Tuning-Bullshit gemäß Teil 1 weggekommen ist und mit Teil 4 in eine andere Richtung gegangen ist. Das war einfach nur peinlich, nervig und tierisch langweilig. Genauso wie die NFS-Plots die mit dem ersten Underground Einzug erhalten haben. Furchtbar.

Allerdings wird das hier mit Teil8 langsam echt gaga. Am besten ist immer noch Teil 5, allein die gesamte Safe-Sequenz war derart spektakulär und maßstab-setzend, dabei aber immer noch verhältnismäßig bodenständig. Nur jetzt versucht jeder Folgefilm dem Vorgänger in Sachen Unmöglichkeiten übertreffen zu wollen.


----------



## slevin007 (18. April 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den ganzen Fast & Furious Mist Filme nix anfangen, die Filme sind mir einfach zu blöd.



schön für dich. und nun zurück in den keller


----------



## Rising-Evil (18. April 2017)

Warum ? Warum ?
Teil 7 war dermaßen beschwört, dass es einem die Schuhe auszog...


----------



## JBT (18. April 2017)

Ich bin nach Teil 6 & 7 gestern mit etwas skeptisch in den Film gegangen. Doch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Für mich ist Teil 8 endlich wieder eine würdige Fortsetzung. Endlich haben sie wieder gezeigt, dass sie gute Filme machen können. Versteht mich nicht falsch, Teil 6 & 7 waren auch gut. Aber vor allem Teil 6 eben nicht Serienwürdig. Doch Teil 8 ist endlich wieder auf ganz hohem Action/Renn-Niveau. Von mir bekommt er eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (19. April 2017)

hahaha da sieht ma mal wie wenig anspruchsvoll die menschheit geworden ist.....


----------

